# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: تاثیر معدل و سطح دانشگاهها

## mammad_asir

تاثیر 20 درصد معدل در ارشد چگونه است فرقی بین دانشگاهها است یا نه آزاد و دولتی یا خود دولتی ها با هم فرق دارند
و  معدل کاردانی و کارشناسی هر دو تاثیر دارند و میزان تاثیر هر کدام چقدر است

----------


## Saghee

> تاثیر 20 درصد معدل در ارشد چگونه است فرقی بین دانشگاهها است یا نه آزاد و دولتی یا خود دولتی ها با هم فرق دارند
> و  معدل کاردانی و کارشناسی هر دو تاثیر دارند و میزان تاثیر هر کدام چقدر است




دوست عزیز فکر کنم فقط معدل کارشناسی تاثیر داره و فرقی هم بین دانشگاه های دولتی و آزاد نیست.

----------


## Saghee

الان سوالی که در مورد معدل برای من مطرحه اینه که اگه کسی در مقطع ارشد تغییر رشته بده آیا باز هم معدل کارشناسی در کنکور ارشد تاثیر میذاره؟

----------


## mammad_asir

> دوست عزیز فکر کنم فقط معدل کارشناسی تاثیر داره و فرقی هم بین دانشگاه های دولتی و آزاد نیست


یعنی اون 83 واحد کاردانی پرید!!!!

----------


## mammad_asir

دانشگاهی که برای کاردانی بودید که تاثیر دارد و تو دفتر چه هم اومده که 20% معدل با یک ظریب خاصی محاصبه میشه و لی اگه معدل کاردانی تا ثیر نداره پس چرا تو فرم باید بنویسیم؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

سلام دوستان.
دانشگاه ها طبقه بندی میشن و بر اساس یک ضریبی معدل موثر برای شما محاسبه میشه و سپس اون معدل موثر هست که به عنوان بیست درصد از تراز شما در نظر گرفته میشه.
ضریب برای دانشگاه آزاد یک هست یعنی اگر معدل شما مثلا 15 بوده همون 15 میشه معدل موثر شما. اما دانشگاههای دولتی توسط وزارت علوم طبقه بندی شدن و ضرایب بالاتری از یک دارند مثلا اگه ضریب دانشگاهی 1.1 باشه اون معدل 15 میشه 16.5 و این معدل موثر شما خواهد بود.
دانشگاههای معروف مانند دانشگاه تهران صنعتی شریف و امیرکبیر ضرایب بالاتری دارند.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mammad_asir

> سلام دوستان.
> دانشگاه ها طبقه بندی میشن و بر اساس یک ضریبی معدل موثر برای شما محاسبه میشه و سپس اون معدل موثر هست که به عنوان بیست درصد از تراز شما در نظر گرفته میشه.
> ضریب برای دانشگاه آزاد یک هست یعنی اگر معدل شما مثلا 15 بوده همون 15 میشه معدل موثر شما. اما دانشگاههای دولتی توسط وزارت علوم طبقه بندی شدن و ضرایب بالاتری از یک دارند مثلا اگه ضریب دانشگاهی 1.1 باشه اون معدل 15 میشه 16.5 و این معدل موثر شما خواهد بود.
> دانشگاههای معروف مانند دانشگاه تهران صنعتی شریف و امیرکبیر ضرایب بالاتری دارند.
> موفق باشید.


 حرف شما درسته آیا برای ما که کاردانی را در دانشگاه آزاد و کارشناسی را در دولتی خوندیم  معدل کاردانی هم تاثیر داره یا نه ؟ سوال من اینه البته از اطلاعات مفید شما ممنونم

----------


## ghoroghchian

دوستان سلام

معدل به عنوان یه درس با یه ضریب خاصی در نظر گرفته میشه.دانشگاه ها طبقه بندی ندارن.اونهایی که کارشناسی ناپیوسته خوندن از معدل کاردانی و کارشناسیشون معدل گرفته میشه و بش میگن معدل موثرکه وقتی کارت ورود به جلسه را میگیرین توش درج شده.

اما برای کنکور دولتی دوتا دفترچه میاد یکی با کنکور و دیگری بدون کنکور.بدون کنکوره واسه معدل بالاها و کسایی که توی المپیادی چیزی رتبه آورده باشن هست.البته اگه معدلتون بالاست و میخاهین با این دفترچه ثبت نام کنید باید فارغ التحصیل یه دانشگاه دولتی باشین تا معدلتون محسوب بشه و از این راه وارد مقطع ارشد بشین(پیام نور،جهاد دانشگاهی،آزاد نباشین).

اما دانشگاه آزاد معدل همه دانشگاه ها روقبول داره و جدیدن علاوه بر مقام در مسابقات علمی و المپیاد ها کسب رتبه در مسابقات رباتیک قبوله.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> دوستان سلام
> 
> معدل به عنوان یه درس با یه ضریب خاصی در نظر گرفته میشه.دانشگاه ها طبقه بندی ندارن.اونهایی که کارشناسی ناپیوسته خوندن از معدل کاردانی و کارشناسیشون معدل گرفته میشه و بش میگن معدل موثرکه وقتی کارت ورود به جلسه را میگیرین توش درج شده.
> 
> اما برای کنکور دولتی دوتا دفترچه میاد یکی با کنکور و دیگری بدون کنکور.بدون کنکوره واسه معدل بالاها و کسایی که توی المپیادی چیزی رتبه آورده باشن هست.البته اگه معدلتون بالاست و میخاهین با این دفترچه ثبت نام کنید باید فارغ التحصیل یه دانشگاه دولتی باشین تا معدلتون محسوب بشه و از این راه وارد مقطع ارشد بشین(پیام نور،جهاد دانشگاهی،آزاد نباشین).
> 
> اما دانشگاه آزاد معدل همه دانشگاه ها روقبول داره و جدیدن علاوه بر مقام در مسابقات علمی و المپیاد ها کسب رتبه در مسابقات رباتیک قبوله.


 شما با چه استنادی این حرف ها رو میزنی؟!!! لطفا اطلاعات غلط ندین دوست عزیز.
دانشگاه ها کاملا طبقه بندی میشن و ضرایب مختلفی دارن.
من کاری به دانشگاه آزاد ندارم در مورد کنکور کارشناسی ارشد دولتی دارم صحبت میکنم.
اما اینکه گفتی معدل کاردانی و کارشناسی هر دو تاثیر داره درسته.

----------


## vahid javani

سلام دوستان
می خواستم ببینم به نظرتون ارزش خوندن داره این 20 درصد یا تو این طبقه بندی ها حق و نا حق میشه
من توی دانشگاهی هستم که خیلی راحت میشه نمره بالا گرفت و تازه تاسیسه و تو یه شهر دور افتادست!!!!!
(دانشگاه دولتی)

----------


## bayatb

> سلام دوستان
> می خواستم ببینم به نظرتون ارزش خوندن داره این 20 درصد یا تو این طبقه بندی ها حق و نا حق میشه
> من توی دانشگاهی هستم که خیلی راحت میشه نمره بالا گرفت و تازه تاسیسه و تو یه شهر دور افتادست!!!!!
> (دانشگاه دولتی)


متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه معدل کاردانی و کارشناسی در کنکور ارشد تاثیر داره و در خیلی جاها به دانشجو نمره می دن من خودم در یکی از مراکز تازه تاسیس دانشگاه جامع مدرس بودم و رییس مرکز به ما سفارش کرده بود با بچه راه بیام و قبولشون کنیم. خوب این باعث میشه این افراد معدلشون از کسی که واقعا تلاش می کنه و دانش بالایی داره بیشتر بشه و البته در دانشگاه پیام نور هم یه ظریفیتی رو به دانشجویانی اختصاص دادن که تو دانشکده شون جز ۱۰ درصد اول هستن الته هر دانشگاهی چه پیام نور چه غیر انتفاعی و ...   می تونن بدون کنکور وارد دانشگاه بشن و در مقطع ارشد درس بخونن با توجه به چنین دانشگاهایی که خیلی راحت به دانشجو نمره می دن و برخی از دانشجویان هم که در طول تحصیل در حال چونه زدن برای نمره با استاد هستن آیا ۱۰ درصد اول معنی داره؟ در مورد اینکه میگید ارزش داره اگه منظورتون خوندن برای ارشد است خوب مثل اینکه بیکار بودن با مدرک فوق لیسانس بهتر از لیسانس است یا فوفقش می رید تو این مراکز آموزش عالی علمی کاربردی که تو هر شهر کوچکی ۲ تا ۳ زدن به عنوان مدرس کار کنید و افراد بی سوادی که دارای مدرک دانشگاهی هستند به جامعه بیکاران رو به رشد وارد کنید.

----------

